# Weetabix oaty bars



## MeanMom (Sep 9, 2010)

We have just discovered these - the milk chocolate ones are really yummy and for shop bought cereal bars i think they are quite 'healthy' 
Per bar:
Energy 67kcal, Carbs 11.8g (sugars 3.1g), Fat 1.5g, Fibre 6.2g Salt 0.05g.

They do a white chocolate one but we didnt like it as much and there is a strawberry flavour which we havent tried.

Make a very good after school snack we think 

http://www.weetabix.co.uk/products/bars/oaty-milk-chocolate


----------



## sofaraway (Sep 9, 2010)

I like these too, I like the white chocolate ones best. I always have a few cereal bars in my handbag, football bag, car, upstairs. They usually get squashed but still work fine for after hypos.


----------



## cazscot (Sep 9, 2010)

I love these, especially the white chocolate ones .  But I am finding it harder and harder to find...


----------



## MeanMom (Sep 10, 2010)

i have bought them in Tesco Asda and Sainsbury's in the last month (various prices) - Asda did have them for ?1 a box at the start of August. Hope they dont stop selling them they are too good


----------

